# Spannungsbegrenzer 5V gesucht



## merlin (1 Oktober 2016)

Hallo

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit eine Solarzelle auf 5V zu begrenzen. Sie gibt je nach Lichteinfall 0-6V aus. Max. 250mA.
Ich möchte/muss die Spannung aber auf 5V begrenzen.
Heisst, im Bereich unter 5V soll die Spannung durchgelassen werden sie halt ausgegeben wird und über 5V soll auf 5V begrenzt werden.

Wäre ideal wenn mir da jemand mit einem passenden Bauteil helfen kann.

Vielen Dank, Thomas


----------



## de vliegende hollander (1 Oktober 2016)

Das ic 7805 mach das. 
Oder zenerdiode parallell schalte.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (2 Oktober 2016)

Macht der 7805 das denn auch bei unter 5V ? Ist schon was her aber ich meine der arbeitet bei bspw. 3V noch nicht. 
Wenn der das macht dann auf jedenfall oder etwas mit einer Z-Diode bauen. Was ist den Ziel der Übung ? 5V klingt sehr nach einem USB Adapter


----------



## de vliegende hollander (2 Oktober 2016)

Dr.MirakulixX schrieb:


> Macht der 7805 das denn auch bei unter 5V ? Ist schon was her aber ich meine der arbeitet bei bspw. 3V noch nicht.



Jetzt das du es sagst.
Der Spannungsverlust ist über der 7805 3VDC

Das heißt das er erst bei eine Einspeisung von 8VDC auf 5 VDC stabilisiert.
Gilt dann für die ganze 7800 Familie.

@Dr.
Hab noch ein S5 für dich liegen...wenn du ihm noch brauchst.


Bram


----------



## van (2 Oktober 2016)

Es gibt auch low drop Spannungsregler, die haben dann nur noch 1,2V Spannungsverlust. 

Beispiel 
https://www.conrad.de/de/pmic-spann...!!g!!&ef_id=V5JZxgAABJygJjAH:20161002073101:s


----------



## Senator42 (2 Oktober 2016)

wenn der Verbraucher nicht alzu groß (also unter z.b. 1A) mach ich sowas mit

in 0...6V  -> ----- R= 50 Ohm ----X------------> out
und von X nach GND eine Z-Diode 5.1V  1..5 Watt

Ist dann aber nicht 5V  -  sondern 5.1 V
(Vielleicht gibt es ja 5.0V Z-Dioden)

Der low drop Spannungsregler,  braucht sicher auch mehr als 5V.


----------



## merlin (2 Oktober 2016)

Hallo

Ziel der Übung ist es, die Ausgangssspannung einer Solarzelle zu begrenzen. Ich lade mit einer Solarzelle einen 18650er LiIon-Akku. Die Ladeelktronik schaltet aber bei einer Eingangsspannung > 5V ab und lädt nicht mehr. Leider liefert die Solarzelle aber mehr als 5V. Hab eine Grafik angehängt die mein Problem etwas darstellen sollte...




Danke, Thomas


----------



## weißnix_ (2 Oktober 2016)

Dann ist die 5.1 V Z-Diode doch für Dich genau richtig...
Nimmst Du eine größere auf Kühlkörper, kannst Du den Vorwiderstand, der nur Leistung frisst, einsparen.


----------



## merlin (3 Oktober 2016)

Hallo

Perfekt, danke für den Tipp.
Ich bin leider auf der Elektronik richtig schwach. Hättest du einen Link welches Teil du da genau meinst? Wie man das Ding dann anschaltet wird mir Mr. Google hoffentlich verraten. 

Danke, Thomas


----------



## de vliegende hollander (3 Oktober 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Dann ist die 5.1 V Z-Diode doch für Dich genau richtig...
> Nimmst Du eine größere auf Kühlkörper, kannst Du den Vorwiderstand, der nur Leistung frisst, einsparen.



Dass kenne ich so nicht.
Wo fällt der "Überspannung dann ab ?
Am interne Widerstand der Quelle

Bram


----------



## Senator42 (3 Oktober 2016)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Dass kenne ich so nicht.
> Wo fällt der "Überspannung dann ab ?
> Am interne Widerstand der Quelle
> Bram


Logo !  Das hat ja schon Kirchhoff  <Kirchhoffsche Regeln – Wikipedia> gewusst.
Also:  interne Widerstand der Quelle + Leitungen + Klemmen.
Ergo: bei einer 10Watt Diode kann man den Vorwiderstand ja ausrechnen -> weiterer Freund: Georg Simon _Ohm
_"Vorwiderstand, der nur Leistung frisst" - ohne gehts nicht.


----------



## weißnix_ (3 Oktober 2016)

M.w. bricht bei zu starker Belastung von Solarzellen die Ausgangsspannung stark ein, was auf einen entsprechenden Innenwiderstand schließen lässt.
Selbstredend habe ich gemeint, das deswegen der zusätzliche Vorwiderstand verzichtbar ist.
Da wäre z.B. https://www.reichelt.de/Z-Dioden-5-...&ARTICLE=145336&GROUPID=6563&artnr=ZD-5W+5,1V


----------

